# least Memo method?



## fanwuq (Mar 9, 2008)

What is the BLD method requiring the least memo to solve? I do 3-cycle as of now. It is 20 letters for permutations and I do orientations visually.

Does M2 edge solving take more memo than 3-cycle?


----------



## RobinBloehm (Mar 9, 2008)

There are less "items" to memorize, but there are 24 different stickers instead of 12 different edges, as you use in 3-cycles. 
3-cycles are easier to be memorized visually, but if you memo with some kind of system, M2 is easier because of the missing orientation.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 9, 2008)

interesting, but I'm afraid of messing up on orientating the wrong way for M2. I don't know if I can memo 24 stickers.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 9, 2008)

No no..
There is NO orienting edges in M2.
But there are 24 possible PLACES to shoot to, not 24 items to memo.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 9, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> No no..
> There is NO orienting edges in M2.
> But there are 24 possible PLACES to shoot to, not 24 items to memo.



23... Shooting to same place doesn't count


----------



## tim (Mar 9, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > No no..
> ...



lol, 22!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 9, 2008)

Orient first: Transform 12 edges from 24 possible locations into 12, then memo a max of 12 out of 12
Don't orient first: Memo a max of 12 out of 24.


----------



## joey (Mar 9, 2008)

So Arnaud.. It seems you have changed your mind..
Are you saying they all need equal memo?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 9, 2008)

Not at all
Orient first requires to memo 12 edge permutations, just like non-orient-first.
But orient first also requires the memo of the transformation.
Why is this so hard for people to understand?

Orient first:
Memo 6 flipped edges: A C E G I K
Memo 12 edges: B D F H J L M O Q R U W

Non-Orient first:
Memo 12 edges: B D F H J L M O Q R U W

Where A and B are edge 1, A is bad orientation and B is correct orientation. Same for C/D, E/F, etc.


----------



## tim (Mar 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Not at all
> Orient first requires to memo 12 edge permutations, just like non-orient-first.
> But orient first also requires the memo of the transformation.
> Why is this so hard for people to understand?
> ...



http://speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=3087&page=3#30


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm sticking with 3-cycle. Can't understand M2. I use BCDFGLMNPRST for edges. Works pretty well, better than numbers at least.


----------



## Blue Transaparent (Mar 14, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I'm sticking with 3-cycle. Can't understand M2. I use BCDFGLMNPRST for edges. Works pretty well, better than numbers at least.



What do you mean by BCDFGLMNPRST? i'm having a hard time with Edge memo as well... or "memo" in general for that matter...


----------



## Joël (Mar 14, 2008)

Blue Transaparent said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sticking with 3-cycle. Can't understand M2. I use BCDFGLMNPRST for edges. Works pretty well, better than numbers at least.
> ...



I am guessing he labelled the edges with those 12 letters, and memorises a sequence of letters for the edges.


----------

